# 2890 XP Vortex Tracker skid plate gap/setting



## Honda4Life (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
Firstly I wanted to say what a great community you have, and I really appreciate the knowledge I've picked up reading through the different posts.
I must admit when choosing a snowblower for myself, I thought I was going to get a Honda, as my father has one and it's so good. However, when trying to find a Honda for myself new or used, I couldn't justify the price.
Long story short, I got a really good deal on a brand new, in the crate Troy-Bilt for what a used Honda would sell for. 
The Troy-Bilt unit has multiple adjustments to raise and lower the front end via a lever. 
I've seen quite a few YouTube videos where the bloggers use a piece of cardboard between the floor, and the scraper blade to adjust the skid shoes to leave a small gap. 
I would like to know if I should use the same approach for this model, or is the scraper blade supposed to touch the ground when the lever is in the lowest (front of the snowblower) is in the steepest position?
Thanks so much!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I set my son's Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker roller skids using a 3/16" slat under the scraper, just like I do with my Honda. The scraper is not meant to touch the ground; it would not last long.


----------



## Honda4Life (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi Tabora,
Thanks so much for the advise, I certainly appreciate it!


----------

